# The journey of a re-rider



## Nyxi (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm a re-rider. I'm 47 and I haven't ridden a horse in over 10 years. I understand your pain and fear all too well.

This is my story...

I was a wild child with my horse growing up. Fast wasn't fast enough, jumping in a bareback pad, riding backwards, in shorts and flip flops. I'm amazed I survived. 
I didn't ride for 15 years and decided I really needed to have a horse in my life again, so I bought a stunningly beautiful Arab. Dark bay with a long wavy black mane and tail. After struggling with him for about a year, 2 concussions, a broken rib, I decided I had to sell him. But it killed me because he was the horse I always dreamed of having as a child. But logic won out and I sold him to a girl who could get him to do things I never could. She rode dressage and he floated across the ground with her. I then bought an older mare who was very easy to ride and I wasn't scared to ride her at all. She blew out a tendon after 4 years and became a pasture horse. We moved from California to Texas and I shipped her out here because I couldn't think of being without her. A few months after being in Texas, I bought a gorgeous Percheron. I spent months working on ground work and getting a great bond with him. We clicked. I finally rode him in the round pen and he was an angel. The next week he was poisoned by nightshade that was growing in his field and he passed away. I was devastated. He truly was my soul mate.Two days later, my mare came down with the same thing (we had moved them to an area where there were no weeds or grass, just sand) and she survived, but between the poison and all the meds, she was not the same horse. Several months later, she ran through a fence impaled herself on a fence post. Once again, my heart was crushed.
I ended up buying another horse and it turned out she was pregnant, and was a tad green, so I didn't ride her at all. She had the most beautiful foal that I had the privilege to help him being born and he grabbed my heart the first time he looked at me with those big trusting eyes. I worked with him a lot and he was doing really well. When he was 6 months old I received a phone call from my barn owner. He had hurt himself badly. When I got there they held me back from seeing him and told me that he had broken his neck. I started sobbing and went out to be with him. It was horrific. The vet came and said there was nothing that could be done and I had to make the decision to euthanize my baby. In 18 months I had lost 3 horses to horrible deaths. I was done with horses. I gave my mare away to my farrier and couldn't even think of horses without my heart aching. 
Five years later, my brother passed away suddenly and the only thing I could think of was the solace a horse has always given me. That I need that again, that peace and calmness whenever I am with a horse. So I found another horse. Everyone who sees her comments on how beautiful she is, she is a 17.2 pure black Percheron. I let my heart lead with her. She has major trust issues, she has some bad habits, and I'm scared to ride her. I will not ride her until we gain trust in each other on the ground and we would make some progress, and then take a step back again. 
In fact, in about an hour I have a trainer coming out for our very first session. 

I'm so excited. She deserves to be loved...and so do I.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow, I don't know what to say. What a run of bad luck. This time it's going to be different.
I can't wait to hear how your lesson goes. I can tell your excited and I'm happy for you. Enjoy the moment. 

The greatest thing in the world is love.


----------



## Nyxi (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you, gunslinger. My lesson went really well. Nyxi is a pain to try and catch to halter, so we spent a long time working on that. Before I had my health issues, I had gotten her to the point that she would walk up to me, but the long break (about 8 months) completely undid everything I had done. Oh well, we are going to work on all that. My trainer, Jessica, had her worked up and going away from her until she was tired and then she let her put the halter on. We did just a little bit of work in the round pen and she did great. Jessica was able to get her to do things that I haven't been able to do (like move faster than a fast walk...I saw her canter for the first time and it took my breath away). Which is why I knew I needed a trainer. I know some things, but not enough, and I wanted see how someone who knew what they were doing did it. I am so excited at seeing my girl respond so positively. We have another lesson scheduled for Wednesday. Is it Wednesday yet?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I just can't imagine how hard that was to overcome, but am so glad for you , that you have. and good for you for finding a good trainer to work with. travelling this journey together will make you appreciate it even more, becuase you can share it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Think you'll get any sleep tonight?


----------



## Nyxi (Jan 21, 2014)

Tinyliny, it was horrible and I honestly didn't think I would ever be able to bear having another horse. But they make me whole and give me so much. My husband was very hard to convince when I said I wanted another horse. He nurtured me through the devastation and didn't want to see me get hurt again. My new trainer has given me hope that I CAN do this again. 

Saddlebag, I'm actually exhausted. Probably from being so excited that now I am drained. But I can't wait to get out and see my girl again.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

They can sure steal your heart pretty fast can't they? I'd be devastated should something happen to any one of my three.

You still live in Texas? Never heard of the poisoning you mentioned...is that common down there?


----------



## Nyxi (Jan 21, 2014)

I still live in Texas. No, I don't think it is very common at all. The vet I was using at the time had never encountered it before and it took awhile to diagnose the problem. Here is a link about nightshade Plants of Texas Rangelands Â» Black Nightshade


----------

